# Gmr 6/27/05



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm back. Bye the way Jack, I miss you, Wayne doesn't do a good job of taking pictures! I still love ya Jack! Sort of funny how much talking you can do about the old highschool or college days & ex girlfriends, etc.....  But again Jack, it can't compare to climbing down rock cliffs & netting fish for you!  Actually the day started off bad, we couldnt catch chubs or bluegills as I think it was just too hot. We only managed one Rockbass. We (actually Wayne) bought 1/2# of goldfish 1/2# of Chubs. We got out around 7PM, did some sight seeing, motor ran PERFECT! Wow what a shock, Trolling Motor ran PERFECT! We couldnt catch any bait fish on the GMR either. Started catting one spot just before dark, had lots of tutle runs, no fish, switched to a spot that just looked like paradise according to the depthfinder/fish finder. 7ft, 9 ft, 24 ft...... 7 ft, 8 ft, can you say BIG HOLE! Ended up catching 2 Channels & 1 Flathead. The pictures suck, sorry. The largest Channel was I think 9.8 lbs, then a 6 pound Channel, this a very nice looking young Flathead, just shy of 5 pounds, but what a nice looking fish. Thats my 1st ever GMR Flathead. 

I need some help, I was trying to have Wayne take a picture of it, but if you by my index finder you will see a big round mass on the 1st cat, is this from spawning? It had one on each side, plus this cats head so freakin huge, again sorry but you cant tell from the pic, is this from spawning also?

The Channels were caught on live goldfish, the flat on a cut rockbass head. Yea go figure..... Channels on live & the flat on cut. The pics say 5/26/05, but it should say 6/26/05. Not a great night or even a good night, but it beats staying home & catching nothing.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

> you will see a big round mass


thats your head buddy.lol


Nice fish man wish i could have went but i guess i needed to stay home and help jack get over the feelings of being left behind.


Bub


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Those fish dont count, you did not catch them with me..Big head on the channel is a spawning male catfish.Looks like I will have to find a new partner also..I am sure you wont be back down..Andnow what do I do with the canoe?..LOL


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sell it to me! Last night did feel odd, no long walk, no being tired from carrying the gear, no FRESH SHAD, most noticeable, no bitching about getting :S !  In other words, it just didnt feel right.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

No bitching about getting Skunked?????.Man you know if they aint 10-lbs they aint a fish..So you did get skunked..I got my money back on the canoe, dont feel like hauling it around by myself.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

The round mass might be related to the bulging eyes and gaping mouths. It could be due to the two handed "death grip" you have on the fish.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Mellon, what are you trying to do squeeze it's guts ot???..Now I have to show you how to hold a channel cat.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Those things were almost unholdable they were so slippery, the Flat was fine but those Channels were unreal . I wish I had a better camera man, those roud spots were strange.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

the round spots are it's eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Bryan, I'de say that channel cat looks pumped up from the spawn.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm at a loss for words.............
So much material to pick from everyone it just gave me a surge & shorted me out.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't pass on this though...


> We (Wayne) ended up duped into buying 1/2 of Goldfish ( I wanted the head end, Wayne wanted the tail)


 :T


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan why did you buy half a gold fish?????


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm..... I edited the post. I should make more sense now.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

we liked it better the way it was.lol


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm back. Bye bye Wayne , I miss you Jack, he doesn't do a good job of taking pictures! I still love ya Jack! Sort of funny how much talking you can do aboot the old highschool or college days & imaginary ex-girlfriends, etc..... BUt again Jack, it cant compare climbing down rock cliffs in fish net stockings with you! Not to mention the stars, and I really didn't mean anything when I was saying how nice it was to see all of Jackfish in the picture... Actually the day started off bad, we coldnt catch a coldnor blueballs, it just made me too hot, we managed 1 Rockmyass. We (Wayne) ended up duped into buying 1/2 of a Goldfish( I asked for the head end of the 1/2 goldfish but Wayne wanted the tail ) & 1/2 pound of Chubs. We got out around 7PM, did some sight seeing, motor ran PERFECT! Wow I got shocked, Trolling Motor ran PERFECT! (Did I mention I'm in shock?) We couldnt catch any bait or fish on the GMR either. Started catting one spot just before dark, had lots of tutle (subtle?) runs, no fish, switched to a spot that just looked like Catfisherman's paradise according to the fish finder paylaker's magazine 7ft, 9 ft, 24 ft...... 7 ft, 8 ft, can you say BIG FREAKIN' PAY-HOLE! Ended up catching 2 Channels & 1 Flathead. The pictures suck, sorry. The largest Channel was I think 9.8 lbs, then a 6 pound Channel, this a very nice looking young Flathead, just shy of 5 pounds, but what a nice looking fish. Thats my 1st ever GMR Flathead.



Bryan this does not read right to me?????


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm. I dont exactlly think that was a word for word quote. Just for that I'm going to tip that canoe on purpose!!!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

that is the exact words you used i read it before you did the edit job.now tell Jack your sorry and you will never hurt his feeling again.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Bryan this does not read right to me?????



bwhahaa, I'm dying over here laughin'!


----------

